# Herm Sprenger Neck-tech prong collar



## hunterisgreat

Its time for a new prong collar. Yesterday, trainer suggested I move to a smaller prong collar for my larger male as I wasn't getting a good enough correction out of his current. I'm also able to effectively use a prong on my pup now without hurt feelings (she was crazy sensitive to it earlier). So, rather than a cheapy, I'm going to get herm sprengers... noticed their neck-tech thing which has a more pleasant appearance, and looks like it might be sturdier. Also, it is self described as a major step forward in prong design... 

Also, my HS fur savers have taken years of swimming in salt water in stride with out so much as a single pit mark, much less visibile rust... so I have confidence in the brand.

For those unfamiliar, here is a picture (the individual vendor plugs are not intended or endorsed by me ... hard to find pics without )
























Thoughts?


----------



## Stosh

I use the large prong HS collar and fur savers and they're both great. I was thinking of trying this kind but Stosh is long-coated so I'm not sure if it will be effective.


----------



## hunterisgreat

Stosh said:


> I use the large prong HS collar and fur savers and they're both great. I was thinking of trying this kind but Stosh is long-coated so I'm not sure if it will be effective.


Several people told me the smaller prongs actually work better for long/thick coat. My male has a dense dense undercoat and I was told to put the bigger prong on my female, and the smaller one she wears on him (not enough links though, so here we are). 

Of course THEY say the necktech works great on long & short alike. 

I really like the hidden ones so I don't have to have people giving me crap b/c I train with a training collar. It gets so old explaining to people that prong collars aren't abuse (in the correct hands), and that schutzhund training won't turn my sweet pups into child eating devil dogs


----------



## Stosh

Well that's good to know, I'll get one then. The long prongs get so tangled up in his fur that it's sometimes difficult to get the collar off. This one would solve that problem.


----------



## hunterisgreat

Stosh said:


> Well that's good to know, I'll get one then. The long prongs get so tangled up in his fur that it's sometimes difficult to get the collar off. This one would solve that problem.


I pull hair out frequently on accident right now. Plus the crap prong collars rust the first time they get wet, where the wear is


----------



## gsdraven

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...ind/144078-herm-sprenger-neck-tech-prong.html

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...4-neck-tech-stainless-steel-pinch-collar.html

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...120-herm-sprenger-neck-tech-prong-collar.html

Here are a couple of other threads on the collar. In case you wanted to see what's been said before.


----------



## hunterisgreat

Hmm... so if my female doesn't require a hard correction, I wonder if I could get away with the buckle one. It looks pretty discrete and clean. Plus, she is so quick and wiry I wanna minimize the chance of caught/twisted fingers should her neck get close to a hand when she's doing her thing


----------



## JKlatsky

I personally don't love the Neck-tech prongs. I've seen them used well with the shorter coated dogs- dobermans, mals, close coated shepherds...but because there is no place for for the hair to go it does tend to keep the prongs off the neck. The prongs on this are not as long as the prongs on a regular medium prong collar. I also found it difficult to adjust links.

It is true that there is more pinch per inch in a smaller prong. Although right now, if you go to herm Sprenger actual website and check their current product catalog you can see that they've done a redesign on the prong collars. Now there is a plate in the middle and the prongs are 2-directional. My understanding is that this stops the collar from rotating and can create a better correction as well. Kind of like this one... Herm Sprenger Stainless Steel with Buckle available in 2.25mm and 3.25mm


----------



## jakeandrenee

What is the deal with the buckle? I need to order a HS for Jake this week and I am lost what to get....
Sorry for the hijack..


----------



## gsdraven

Nylon Quick-Release Training Pinch Collar - Pinch collar with easy-on/easy-off plus a slide loop for difficult training.










I tried this one on Raven and I didn't like it at all. It felt like I had a regular flat or martingale on her. She doesn't need strong corrections and we only used the prong for training but she didn't respond to it. I went the the small prong (2.25mm) and she responded really well to it. I noticed that I needed less of a correction than on the medium (3.0mm) prong.


----------



## jakeandrenee

I just dug out a cheapie prong I have but it's a 2.25....I am going to try it to see if it's more effective then the 3.0 before I order a HS. How does everyone use theirs? Live ring? Dead ring? or both?


----------



## hunterisgreat

Live ring


----------



## Lin

JKlatsky said:


> Now there is a plate in the middle and the prongs are 2-directional. My understanding is that this stops the collar from rotating and can create a better correction as well. Kind of like this one... Herm Sprenger Stainless Steel with Buckle available in 2.25mm and 3.25mm


oooooo I really like that. I get so annoyed with the collar rotates. And thats how it tangles in my LC, it slides and I have to fix it and then its all tangled and she yelps 

As for rings, I use both the live ring and dead ring depending on what I'm doing. I use the dead ring more often with the things I do, especially because Emma is really sensitive to collar corrections and Tessa's "been there done that" in the things we do. Just obedience for me, no schutzhund drivey stuff.


----------



## JakodaCD OA

JK ** sorry to hijack, the HS you posted, have you tried it?? I am really liking it, and think I will give it a shot.. especially with it being rust proof.

I use the smaller prongs on Masi for training and the darn thing is always 'slipping' , 

The one posted "above",,looks cheaper made than the one JK posted?? my imagination??


----------



## JKlatsky

No I haven't yet. I'm back and forth on it. I usually don't like a buckle because I want a live ring. However the one I posted has the new clip lock HS is using instead of the old buckle. Again- Check out HS's catalog...lots of cool things. I like the Ultra-Plus...but I need to find a vendor that carries it. 

http://www.sprenger.de/send_file.php/material/HS_Hund-10-Edelstahl-72dpi_web.pdf


----------



## JakodaCD OA

mmmmmm I could go a little crazy trying some of those new ones) 

And yeah I want a live ring to...if you find a vendor , pm me)


----------



## hunterisgreat

I asked a friend who can get HS stuff directly


----------



## Chicagocanine

I mention this in the other prong collar thread but I just wanted to mention it here too. I don't use prongs anymore but the trainer I used to use told us that they recommend the small 2.25 size prongs for all dogs, and it works best unless the dog has an incredibly thick coat or is a giant breed and then they use the medium. 

As far as the Neck Tech, I never used it, I don't know if it existed when I used to use prong collars. However it looks like it could possibly pull the fur out? It looks to be 'jointed' with each prong being in a separate section with a joint between them, and I would think those joints could trap and pull the fur?


----------



## WISLADY

*collars*

















Thoughts?[/QUOTE]


I use a stainless steel HS, usually on dead ring, most of the time. Last year I did purchase the collar with the snap closure, as in the first picture. I alternate using them, depending on what I am doing. Less correction with the item in the first pic, so if I am out where I need more correction (squirrels along the walking trail) I will use the regular HS prong collar. 
I have an 85 lb GSD, not real thick fur, and I think if you had a dog with really thick coat it might not work very good. It does not tangle or pull fur out though, and I like how fast it goes on. People also do not realize that it is a prong, but often ask where I got the pretty collar.


----------



## Denali Girl

Hey hunter, I have been using this collar for 5 months or so, it is good looking but if I were to do it again, I would get the martingale buckle. I have just the plain buckle and it works but not as good as the martingale. I do like the way it stays in place better and you can go places and not get dirty looks because it does not look like a prong. 

If your dog has already been trained on a prong then you will have no problem with the collar but like I said, if the dog needs a strong correction the martingale will be better.


----------



## Denali Girl

I couldn't edit in time.....I also want to add that it is super hard to change links, if your dog is grown then I guess it's not a problem but it is tough.

Your more than welcome to try mine if you would like before you buy it and see for yourself instead of spending the money. Just shoot me a PM and I'll send it just make sure I get it back lol


----------



## TitonsDad

Just to be sure since I have a HS on the way. 

Live Ring is the inside ring or the outside ring?

If you hook both rings that is considered Live? 

I just need clarification so I'm not yanking on the **** thing for no reason.


----------



## Lin

the "outside" ring, the one that swivels, is the live ring. Hooking to both rings, is using the dead ring because the collar cannot tighten.


----------



## TitonsDad

Thank you Lin! Supposedly using both is effective at first because of the amount of correction is less than with using just the live ring?

-E


----------



## Syaoransbear

JKlatsky said:


> It is true that there is more pinch per inch in a smaller prong. Although right now, if you go to herm Sprenger actual website and check their current product catalog you can see that they've done a redesign on the prong collars. Now there is a plate in the middle and the prongs are 2-directional. My understanding is that this stops the collar from rotating and can create a better correction as well. Kind of like this one... Herm Sprenger Stainless Steel with Buckle available in 2.25mm and 3.25mm


That's neat!

Hmmm I wonder if I can take some zip ties and just turn half of the links around with the prong I have right now....


----------



## Lin

TitonsDad said:


> Thank you Lin! Supposedly using both is effective at first because of the amount of correction is less than with using just the live ring?
> 
> -E


I think that depends on the dog and what you're doing! With my dogs, I needed the live ring with Tessa at first because she ignored it on the dead ring. With training, she now readily responds with it on the dead ring and also can respond the same way in a flat collar. With Emma she is very sensitive to collar pressure and actually panics if its on the live ring (sometimes I slip and accidentally clip it only to the live.) But she responds great on the dead ring, or in a flat collar... I actually would never use a prong with her, but its required for our training classes. So she wears it every thursday night, and at home we do training off lead or with just her leather collar.

ETA: the correction on the dead ring is less, and somewhat different as well. On the live ring when the collar tightens they feel the correction all the way around the neck. With the dead ring, they feel the correction only in the area opposite of the rings.


----------



## Syaoransbear

Syaoransbear said:


> That's neat!
> 
> Hmmm I wonder if I can take some zip ties and just turn half of the links around with the prong I have right now....


lol it worked! http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v509/Syaoransbear/prong.jpg

I just wonder how long it'll hold up!


----------



## TitonsDad

Yay!! Got the 2.25 HS prong collar today. Had to use 2 of the extra 4 links I bought to make it snug. As soon so I put it on, he would NOT budge from my side. We did a brief walk outside so he could pee before I went to work. Normally he would Iditarod race me to the nearest tree like I needed my shoulder popped back in place.

Today, he pulled once, learned his lesson and stayed by my side until we got close enough to the tree for him to mark it. 

I'm impressed!! 

-E


----------



## clearcreekranch

Denali Girl said:


> Hey hunter, I have been using this collar for 5 months or so, it is good looking but if I were to do it again, I would get the martingale buckle. I have just the plain buckle and it works but not as good as the martingale. I do like the way it stays in place better and you can go places and not get dirty looks because it does not look like a prong.
> 
> If your dog has already been trained on a prong then you will have no problem with the collar but like I said, if the dog needs a strong correction the martingale will be better.


When you say martingale, do you mean the one with the live/dead rings?


----------



## hunterisgreat

clearcreekranch said:


> When you say martingale, do you mean the one with the live/dead rings?


Yup

I ordered a neck-tech so we'll see how it works soon enough


----------



## clearcreekranch

hunterisgreat said:


> Yup
> 
> I ordered a neck-tech so we'll see how it works soon enough


OK, Hunter. Let us know how you like it. I am going off to Scottsdale next week and will be gone for a week. Yeah, leaving husband at home to take care of things, but Wolf will be with me. I want to order one or at least a prong collar with smaller prongs, but I will have to wait until I get back. I do like the way the neck-tech one looks and hope it is more effective, so that my corrections will be a little more subtle. LOL


----------



## G-burg

They're really gonna be raking in the dough with all those different collars, huh?! Good marketing on HS part I suppose..

Think I will be sticking with the original type for my dogs! The medium and small ones!!


----------



## hunterisgreat

Their collars are the only ones that have held up to salt water


----------



## G-burg

I've had mine for (the original type) 5 + years.. Which is why I'll be sticking with them.. 

The tech ones remind me of the plastic prong collars some company came out with a while back ( trying to be PC since the prong gets so much flack) and they weren't very good.


----------



## Syaoransbear

For effectiveness, I found that for my dog(stock coat) the neck-tech was equal to a 4.0mm prong, less effective than a 3.25 mm prong, and less effective than a 2.25mm prong.

While it does look much better than a normal prong, for my dog his loose neck skin and fur covered a lot of the collar, so you mostly only saw the martingale chain which looks a bit messy with the clasp compared to the sleekness of the rest of the collar.

My dog has weight issues, and the links are so difficult to add and remove that I stopped using it. The ease of adjustments and more effective corrections of a regular prong collar was a bigger benefit to me than the pleasing aesthetics of the neck-tech.


----------



## G-burg

I've used the small prong collar on a long coated shepherd with no problems.. He was a nice sized male too..


----------

